# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրական դիմակ N1

## ivy

«Գրական դիմակը» նրանց համար է, ովքեր ուզում են իրենց ստեղծագործությունները անոնիմ ներկայացնել և կարծիքներ լսել:

Ստեղծագործությունը, լինի արձակ, թե չափածո, ուղարկում եք ինձ, ես դնում եմ համապատասխան թեմայում՝ առանց նշելու հեղինակին: 
Հեղինակի անունը (կամ մականունը) բացահայտվում է թեման ստեղծելուց երկու շաբաթ անց: Սակայն ստեղծագործության հեղինակը, ցանկության դեպքում, կարող է նաև ավելի վաղ հայտնել, որ ինքն է հեղինակը: 

Էս թեմայում դնում եմ իմ ստացած առաջին ստեղծագործությունը:
Ամեն նոր աշխատանք ստանալիս կստեղծվի նոր թեմա, նոր «դիմակ»: Ուղարկեք ձեր գործերը, երբ ուզենաք:

Քննարկումները բաց են՝ էս պահից սկսած:
Դիմակը հանում ենք երկու շաբաթից՝ *հունիսի 17-ին, ուրբաթ օրը*:
Գնացինք:

----------

boooooooom (04.06.2016), Cassiopeia (04.06.2016), GriFFin (03.06.2016)

----------


## ivy

*Հանսը*


-Ընդամենը տասը օր,- ասաց բժիշկը, - տասը օր: Հասցրեք լիարժեք ապրել:

Հանսը չգունատվեց, չդողած, աչքերը դուրս չպրծան, կոկորդից անհասկանալի հնչյուններ չարտաբերեց, չհարձակվեց բժշկի վրա` նրան ճանկռտելու: Պարզապես փորձեց հասկանալ տասը օրվա տևողությունը, մտքում հաշվարկներ արեց, բժշկի ձեռքը սեղմեց այնպես, կարծես թե ինքը չէր մեռնողը, այլ բժիշկը:

Առաջին օրը նրա մտքում ոչինչ չկար. ոչ մի պատկեր, հիշողություն, ցանկություն: Այդ օրը գլխի մեջ ինչ-որ մեկը կրկնում էր միայն երկու բառ` տասը օր:
Տասը օր` արձագանքում էին պատերը, տասը օր` երգում էր ժամացույցը, տասը օր` երկիրը պտտվում էր իր առանցքի շուրջը:

Երկրորդ օրը գլխի մեջ աղմկող մարդուկի ձայնը կտրվեց: Հանսը մի փոքր վստահություն ձեռք բերեց, դուրս եկավ անկողնուց, քայլեց սենյակով մեկ, երեկոյան կայծակը դիտեց պատշգամբից, փորձեց ժպտալ, որն իհարկե չստացվեց:

Երրորդ օրվանից սկսած նա կորցրեց ժամանակի զգացողությունը ու դադարեց հաշվարկները: Ամբողջ փողոցը տակնուվրա արեց, անցորդներին դիտավորյալ արհամարհեց: Դրանով նա փորձեց ցույց տալ, թե որքան մեկ է նրա համար իր մեռնելը: Ոչ ոք չհասկացավ, որ Հանսը դա էր ուզում ցուցադրել:

Այնուհետև որոշեց անել այնպիսի բաներ, որոնք երբեք չի արել: Փախցրեց մի ծերունու ձեռնափայտը, քարով ապակի կոտրեց, գիշերվա կեսին սկսեց հաչալ, չորեքթաթ մի տեղից մյուսը անցավ, կույր ձևանալով որոշակի գումար աշխատեց, կոպտեց բանկի աշխատողներին:

Այդ ամենից հետո տասը օրվա մեջ առաջին անգամ լաց եղավ: Ժամերով, առանց դադարի: Հավանաբար մեկ օրը ծախսեց լացելու վրա: Սակայն դա ցավի ու անհուսության լաց չէր, այլ պարտականության պես մի բան:

Հանսը քնել ուզեց: Հասկացավ, որ մեռնել չի ուզում: Բայց ապրել էլ չի ուզում: Նա որոշեց, որ եթե չմեռնի, իր ողջ կյանքը քնած կանցկացնի:
Պառկեց հատակին ու սպասեց, թե ինչ կլինի իր հետ: Այլևս ոչինչ նա չարեց:

Օրեր անց նրան զանգահարեցին: Զանգի ձայնն իրեն հիշեցրեց, որ դեռ մեռած չէ: Կարողացավ մի կերպ հատակից պոկել մարմինն ու մոտենալ հեռախոսին: Խռպոտ մի ձայն Հանսին հայնտեց տեղի ունեցած շփոթմունքի մասին: Երկար-բարակ ներողություն խնդրեց ու ասաց, որ հուսով է, թե այս փորձությունը դրական ազդեցություն կունենա Հանսի հետագա կյանքի վրա:

Հանսը ափով փակեց լսափողը, սվսվոցի ձայն հանեց ու գնաց պատշգամբ: Գետինը դեռ թաց էր առավոտվա անձրևից: Հանսը ծխեց ու նայեց սուրացող մեքենաներին: Այս անգամ նրա մոտ իրոք ստացվեց ժպտալը: Փողոցով քայլող անցորդներին ձեռքով արեց ու նույնիսկ չմտահոգվեց` տեսան իրեն, թե ոչ: Հետո Հանսը դուրս ցատկեց պատուհանից:

----------

boooooooom (04.06.2016), Cassiopeia (04.06.2016), Lion (03.06.2016), Lusina (03.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (06.06.2016), Ruby Rue (03.06.2016), Sambitbaba (03.06.2016), Smokie (21.06.2016), Աթեիստ (03.06.2016), Նիկեա (03.06.2016), Վոլտերա (03.06.2016)

----------


## LisBeth

Ու պարզվեց, որ նա ապրում էր առաջին հարկում  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (04.06.2016), Cassiopeia (04.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (06.06.2016), Smokie (21.06.2016), Աթեիստ (03.06.2016), Արէա (03.06.2016), Նիկեա (08.06.2016), Ուլուանա (06.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (03.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բավական անհամոզիչ գործ էր: Նախ, ես դեռ չգիտեմ էնպիսի բժշկական դիագնոզ, երբ հիվանդն իրա ոտով բժշկի ա գնում, տասը օր պրոգնոզով դիագնոզ են դնում: Եթե բժիշկն ասում ա տասը օր, ուրեմն պիտի ցխված ուղեղով, սաղ օրգանները շարքից դուրս էկած, կիսագիտակից կամ անգիտակից վիճակում գտնվող մեկը լինի: Երկրորդ, Հանսի հոգեբանական վիճակն ա շատ անհավատալի, թե ոնց ա մի օրից մյուսը փոխվում: Չափից դուրս արագ ա տեղի ունենում ու չափից դուրս չհիմնավորված: Ու առավելևս չհիմնավորված ա ինքնասպանությունը: 

Իհարկե, գաղափարը լավն ա, կարելի ա էս գաղափարի վրա շատ աշխատել, խորանալ, մանրամասն նկարագրել, թե ինչերի միջով ա անցնում մահացու դիագնոզ ստացած մարդը, ինչ ա անում էդ ընթացքում ու ինչ ա զգում, երբ իմանում ա, որ սխալ են դիագնոզել: Բայց էս գործն էդ ամենը շատ մակերեսային ու անհամոզիչ ա անում:

----------

Cassiopeia (04.06.2016), Լեո (06.06.2016), Մուշու (05.06.2016), Ուլուանա (03.06.2016)

----------


## ivy

Էդ 10 օրը իմ աչքն էլ ծակեց. դժվար թե որևէ բժիշկ էդպիսի բան ասեր:

----------


## Lion

Գաղափարն իրոք լավն էր, սակայն այն էլի էր հանդիպել, եթե մի լավ փորփրեմ, կգտնեմ: Հասկանալի չէր կամ գոնե համոզիչ չէր հոգեբանական տատանումների պահը, իսկ վերջի ինքնասպանությունն էլ անհասկանալի էր - հասկանալի կլներ, եթե վերջին նախադասությունը չլիներ...

----------


## Արէա

Առանց վերջի նախադասության հավեսն ա։
Հստակ 10 օրվա պահը պարզ ա որ աբսուրդի էլեմենտներ ա պարունակում, ճիշտ՝ մի քանի օր քնած մնալու նման, չարժի դրա վրա կենտրոնանալ։
Վերջում կարար ծխախոտը գցելուց հետո գնար հաց առնելու, կամ վազելու։ Կամ կարար ընդհանրապես չլիներ վերջի նախադասությունը՝ ծխելով վերջանար։ Ընդհանուր տրամադրության հետ ավելի կսազեր, քան պատուհանից ցատկելը։

----------

boooooooom (04.06.2016), GriFFin (04.06.2016), Sambitbaba (03.06.2016)

----------


## Արէա

Չնայած կարող ա բնակարան իրոք առաջին հարկում էր, ու ուղղակի գնաց զբոսնելու ))

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Եթե Լիզբեթի ասածն էլ վերջում ավելացնեինք, դուրս կգար, իսկ սենց համաձայն եմ բոլոր քննադատությունների հետ  :Jpit:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բավական անհամոզիչ գործ էր: Նախ, ես դեռ չգիտեմ էնպիսի բժշկական դիագնոզ, երբ հիվանդն իրա ոտով բժշկի ա գնում, տասը օր պրոգնոզով դիագնոզ են դնում: Եթե բժիշկն ասում ա տասը օր, ուրեմն պիտի ցխված ուղեղով, սաղ օրգանները շարքից դուրս էկած, կիսագիտակից կամ անգիտակից վիճակում գտնվող մեկը լինի: Երկրորդ, Հանսի հոգեբանական վիճակն ա շատ անհավատալի, թե ոնց ա մի օրից մյուսը փոխվում: Չափից դուրս արագ ա տեղի ունենում ու չափից դուրս չհիմնավորված: Ու առավելևս չհիմնավորված ա ինքնասպանությունը:


Էս բժիշկներովդ հոգիներս կերաք, էլի... :Tongue: 
Բյուր ջան, արդյո՞ք պարտադիր է, որ ասածդ այս ամենը կապ ունենա պատմվածքի հետ... Էհ, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ մարդ բլոճ չի դառնում, - ինչ է, գնանք ասենք. Կաֆկա, դու դեբի՞լ ես...




> Իհարկե, գաղափարը լավն ա, կարելի ա էս գաղափարի վրա շատ աշխատել, խորանալ, մանրամասն նկարագրել, թե ինչերի միջով ա անցնում մահացու դիագնոզ ստացած մարդը, ինչ ա անում էդ ընթացքում ու ինչ ա զգում, երբ իմանում ա, որ սխալ են դիագնոզել: Բայց էս գործն էդ ամենը շատ մակերեսային ու անհամոզիչ ա անում:


Այ, այս ասածիդ հետ համարյա լրիվ համաձայն եմ:
Թեման շատ լավն է: Բայց ես, օրինակ, մարդուն տաս օրվա մեջ ինքնասպանության հասցնելու համար առնվազն վեպ պետք է գրեի...
Չնայած համաձայն եմ հեղինակի հետ, որ տաս նախադասություն հետո էլ կարելի է ինքնասպանվել...
Բայց այդպիսի ամփոփիչ տաս նախադասություն գրելու համար էլ` մոտավորապես Հեմ պապիկ պետք է լինել:

Չնայած... Եթե մեկը կարողացել է գրել այս հոյակապ տողը. "Անցորդներին դիտավորյալ արհամարհեց", - նա մեծ շանսեր ունի իր ուզածին հասնելու...

----------

Աթեիստ (03.06.2016)

----------


## Lion

Դեեե... կոնտեքստը ամեն դեպքում ինքնացբխություն է ենթադրում, ոչ թե ուղղակի` պատուհանով փողոց դուրս գալ: Ուղղակի մի նրբություն կա - եթե ժպտաց անցորդներին, ուրեմն իրենք իրեն մոտիկ էին` ներքևի հարկի օգտին է...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դեեե... կոնտեքստը ամեն դեպքում ինքնացբխություն է ենթադրում, ոչ թե ուղղակի` պատուհանով փողոց դուրս գալ: Ուղղակի մի նրբություն կա - եթե ժպտաց անցորդներին, ուրեմն իրենք իրեն մոտիկ էին` ներքևի հարկի օգտին է...


Իսկ եթե ժպտաց ճիշտ նույն կերպ, ինչպես` արհամարհե՞ց...

----------


## ivy

Հեղինակը երևի թե ուզում էր ցույց տալ, թե ոնց կարող է մարդ լրիվ մտնել «ես շուտով մեռնելու եմ» mode-ի մեջ ու էլ չկարողանա դուրս գալ դրանից:
Բայց դե մարդ պիտի տեղից հոգեկան խանգարումներ ունենա, որ հետը էն կատարվի, ինչ կատարվեց:

----------

boooooooom (04.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

Հետաքրքիր սկսվեց, բայց գնալով նախադասություն առ նախադասություն սկսեց թուլանալ։ Սկզբի ռեակցիան լավն էր, հետաքրքիր։ Հաջորդ օրվանն էլ էր նորմալ, երևի իմ մոտ էլ այդպես կլիներ։ Բայց արդեն երրորդ օրվանից անհամոզիչ էր։ Հասկանալի է՝ մարդն ընկել էր դեպրեսսիայի մեջ, բայց նրա ամբողջ օրվա գործողությունն այն էր, որ նա անկողնուց դուրս եկավ, քայլեց սենյակով մեկ, մի քանի վայրկյանանոց կայծակը դիտեց ու... վերջ, էլ ոչինչ չարեց։ Հեղինակն օրերը շատ արագ է անցկացնում, հույզերից կարելի էր մի քիչ գրել, մեռնողի վարքն անհամոզիչ է։ Փաստորեն հետագա մոտ հինգից յոթ օրերի ընթացքում նա չնայած փորձեց անել բաներ, որոնք մինչ այդ չէր արել, նա սահմանափակվեց ընդամենը անցորդներին արհամարելով, ծերունու ձեռնափայտը գողանալով, ապակի կոտրելով, հաչալով, բանկի աշխատողին կոպտելով ու լացելով։ Մի շաբաթվա համար շատ պասսիվ է, մանավանդ եթե հաշվի առնենք որ որոշել էր անել բաներ որ մինչ այդ չէր արել։ 
Փաստորեն խեղճ Հանսը ոչ առողջ ժամանակ և ոչ էլ կարծեցյալ հիվանդության ժամանակ չկարոացավ լիարժեք ապրել, այսինքն գեթ մեկ անգամ կյանքով ուրախանալ չստացվեց՝ բոլոր շանսերը ավազի մեջ թաղեց։ Այնպես որ ճիշտ էլ արեց որ պատուհանից դուրս ցատկեց, միայն թե այս անգամ հուսով եմ, որ մեռնելու համար անհրաժեշտ բարձրությունը ճիշտ էր հաշվարկել։ 
Ափսոս, կարելի էր լավ պատմվածք թխել և համեղ կրեմով զարդարել։ 
Ինչ վերաբերվում տաս օրվա դիագնոզին, թե նման բան հնարավոր չի, որ մարդ իր ոտքով գնա բժշկի ու մահվան դատավճիռ ստանա, մի շատ գեղեցիկ ֆիլմ կա Ռոբին Ուիլլիամսի մասնակցությամբ «The Angriest Man in Brooklyn»
Հերոսն իմանում է, որ ունի ընդամենը իննսուն րոպե ապրելու և փորձում այդ ընթացքում իր ընտանիքի հետ կործանված հարաբերությունները վերականգնել։ Սքանչելի ֆիլմ է, խորհուրդ կտամ բոլորին դիտել՝ մանավանդ հեղինակին։

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2016), Վոլտերա (04.06.2016)

----------


## boooooooom

"Հասցրեք լիարժեք ապրել". ահավոր ա հնչում, ոնց որ մարդուն ձեռ առնի: Ինձ թվում է, որ անիրական ա սենց կարճ 10 օրը բնութագրել. եթե ես լինեի հաղինակը օրերի քանակը կքչացնեի: Բժշկի զանգը շատ պրիմիտիվ ու անլուրջ ա սարքում պատմվածքը ու անգամ վերջը` չի փրկում:
Բայց ընդհանուր` վատ չէր:

----------


## ivy

Ի դեպ, կարող եք փորձել կռահել, թե հեղինակն ով է:

Հիմա մյուս դիմակը կստեղծեմ. մեկն էլ ուղարկեց իր ստեղծագործությունը:
Գուցե հետո առանձին ենթաբաժին ունենանք «Գրական դիմակներ»-ի համար: 
Տեսնենք:

----------

Նիկեա (04.06.2016)

----------


## Lion

Կարծիքները հիմնականում բացասական էին, արժե կռահումներ անել?

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Կարծիքները հիմնականում բացասական էին, արժե կռահումներ անել?


Չէի ասի, որ շատ բացասական էին: Ընդհանուր տարբեր դիտողություններ էին, որոնք հաստատ շտկելի են  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (04.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չէի ասի, որ շատ բացասական էին: Ընդհանուր տարբեր դիտողություններ էին, որոնք հաստատ շտկելի են


Ես էլ, իմ կածիքն, օրինակ, հեչ կարծիք էլ չեմ համարում դեռ, էլ ու՞ր մնաց բացասական...

Շատ հետաքրքիր միտք էր, ինձ դուր եկավ: Բայց Մայքն էլ է ճիշտ, վատ է զարգացված: Նման թեմաները մեծ ուշադրություն են պահանջում իրենց հանդեպ ու պահանջում են ամենաքիչը ոսկերիչի մոտեցում: Առաջին երկու օրը լավ էր: Բայց հետո... Հեղինակը պետք է մտածիթե ինչպես այդ տաս օրվա մեջ կարելի է տաս օրվա մեջ մի ամբողջ լիառատ կյանք ապրել, մոտավորապես սիրել-ամուսնանալ-բաժանվել տարբերակով (կոպիտ ասացի, որ հասկանալի լինի), այսինքն այդ տաս օրվա մեջ ընթերցողը պետք է տեսնի լիակատար կյանքի բոլոր երանգները և դրանից հետո միայն` հերոսի մոտեցումը դրան, որպեսզի արդարացված լինի նրա լուսամուտից նետվելը:
Իհարկե, Հանսի պես մարդիկ էլ կան լիքը, որ ապրում են անկյանք, բայց նման մարդկանց մասին էլ կամ պետք է ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չգրել, կամ էլ գրելուց այդ ցույց տալ այնպես, որ նրա` լուսամուտից դուրս ցատկելուց հետո, ուրախանաս այդպիսի մարդու այդպիսի վերջի համա՞ր...


*Հարց Այվիին.*
Իսկ հնարավոր չէ՞ այս "Դիմակը" բերել նրան, որ, քննարկումներից հետո, ցանկության դեպքում իհարկե, հեղինակը նորից գրի պատմվածքը, և երկրորդ քննարկումից հետո միայն բացահայտվի: :Think: 
Լավ չէ՞ր լինի այս ճանապարհով փորձել օգնել մեկմեկու... Ինձ թվում է, այսպես կարելի էր ավելի արժեքավոր բաներ ստեղծել:
Վերջիվերջո, ո՞րն է ավելի կարևոր ապագայի համար. հեղինակը, թե՞ ստեղծագործությունը...

----------


## ivy

> *Հարց Այվիին.*
> Իսկ հնարավոր չէ՞ այս "Դիմակը" բերել նրան, որ, քննարկումներից հետո, ցանկության դեպքում իհարկե, հեղինակը նորից գրի պատմվածքը, և երկրորդ քննարկումից հետո միայն բացահայտվի:
> Լավ չէ՞ր լինի այս ճանապարհով փորձել օգնել մեկմեկու... Ինձ թվում է, այսպես կարելի էր ավելի արժեքավոր բաներ ստեղծել:
> Վերջիվերջո, ո՞րն է ավելի կարևոր ապագայի համար. հեղինակը, թե՞ ստեղծագործությունը...


Սամ, թե հեղինակն ինչ կանի պատմվածքի հետ, իր գործն է: Գուցե մեր կարծիքներից ելնելով՝ ինչ-որ բան փոխի, գուցե և չէ:
Փուլեր-մուլեր, առաջին-երկրորդ քննարկումներ անելու իմաստ չկա, կարծում եմ: Թեման միշտ բաց է: Հեղինակը ցանկության դեպքում կարող է փոխել իր ստեղծագործությունը, նորից ներկայացնել: 
Անպայման չի, որ իր անունը շաբաթներով փակ մնա: Բայց եթե դա էլ ուզենա, թող ինձ տեղեկացնի, կերկարաձգենք «դիմակի տակ մնալը»:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գուշակեմ: Ալֆան ա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, թե հեղինակն ինչ կանի պատմվածքի հետ, իր գործն է: Գուցե մեր կարծիքներից ելնելով՝ ինչ-որ բան փոխի, գուցե և չէ:
> Փուլեր-մուլեր, առաջին-երկրորդ քննարկումներ անելու իմաստ չկա, կարծում եմ: Թեման միշտ բաց է: Հեղինակը ցանկության դեպքում կարող է փոխել իր ստեղծագործությունը, նորից ներկայացնել: 
> Անպայման չի, որ իր անունը շաբաթներով փակ մնա: Բայց եթե դա էլ ուզենա, թող ինձ տեղեկացնի, կերկարաձգենք «դիմակի տակ մնալը»:


Հենա, մոտավորապես իմ ասածն էլ ստացվում է, էլի: Ցանկության դեպքում թող փոխի ու նոր տարբերակը դնի:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Լավ, եկեք ես բացահայտվեմ՝ քանի ուշ չի ու բացատրություններ տամ:  :Jpit:  Կարդացողներին ու կարծիք հայտնողներին շատ շնորհակալ եմ, պատկերացրեք բոլորիդ հետ համաձայն եմ: Իրականում սա հենց հում աշխատանք ա իրենից ներկայացնում, չմշակված, կարճ ժամանակում գրված ու դրանից առաջ սյուժեի մասին երկար-բարակ չմտածած: Մի որոշ ժամանակ իրար հետևից գրական առաջարդանքներ էի անում՝ ամեն օր մեկը, ուղղակի գրելս լավացնելու, տարբեր մտքեր, սյուժեներ ու հերոսներ զարգացնելու համար: Էս գործի առաջադրանքն էս էր՝ նկարագրեք ինքնասպանության տեսարան: Մտքովս ինչ դաժան բան ասես չանցավ, որ կարող էի մանրամասն նկարագրել, հետո մտածեցի՝ իսկ եթե նկարագրեմ ոչ թե հենց ինքնասպանություն գործելու, այլ էդ հոգեվիճակին հասնելու ընթացքը ու հորինեցի Հանսին, ով իրականում հերոս չի, այլ հերոսի կմախք ա, կոնսպեկտ: Ինքը չի գրվել որպես վերջնական պատմվածք, չնայած կարճ պատմվածքի տեղ, հա, կանցնի, ինքը գրվել ա որպես առաջադրանք, որի վրա հետագայում ինչ ուզեմ, կարող եմ անել: Էսպես ինձ համար ավելի հեշտ է, երբ որոշակի մտքեր լինում են ու դրանց վրա եմ կառուցում գործը: Էդ պատճառով էլ հա, Բյուր, սա մակերեսային գործ ա, որովհետև վրայի էն բարակ շերտն ա, չէ, Հանսը առաջին հարկում չէր ապրում, ինքը իրոք ցատկում ա ու հուսամ՝ մեռնում: Իմաստը Այվին ճիշտ էր հասկացել, էն ա, թե ոնց կարա մարդը մտնի մեռնողի դերի մեջ ու էդպես էլ տակը մնա, նույնիսկ պլանները փոխվելուց հետո չկարողանա դուրս գալ էդ վիճակից, որովհետև ինքը բոլոր հաշվարկներն արել-վերջացրել էր:
Հիմա վերջին բացատրությունը. ինչու եմ սա ուղարկել, որ քննարկվի, եթե ինքը կիսատ, ոչ ամբողջական, կմախքային ու հում գործ ա. հենց նրա համար, որ իմանամ, արդյոք գաղափարը լավն ա ու կարելի ա շարունակել, ինչն ա կարելի փոխել, ինչը թողնել, Հանսը ցատկի, թե չցատկի, մեռնի, թե չմեռնի: Հա, պարզ ա, որ վերջում ես եմ որոշելու Հանսիս ճակատագիրը, բայց ձեր կարծիքը ոչ միայն կարևոր ա, այլն նաև ինչ-որ չափով որոշիչ: Վերջիվերջո ալտեր էգոյիս համար չեմ գրում, այլ մարդկանց, հատկապես՝ ձեր:
Micke ջան, էն ֆիլմն էլ կնայեմ, շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (05.06.2016), Smokie (21.06.2016), Աթեիստ (05.06.2016), Ուլուանա (06.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Գուշակեմ: Ալֆան ա:


Հա, շտապելով Ալֆան կարող է լինել: Բայց միտքն ավելի Էննային է հիշեցնում...

----------


## Sambitbaba

Էլի՞ դու... :Shok:  :Angry2:

----------


## ivy

Իհ, Մարի, էս ինչ արագ  :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Իհ, Մարի, էս ինչ արագ


Հա Այվ, զգացի, որ ջղայնանում եմ էդ պախկվոցիից  :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Էլի՞ դու...


Մի ջղայնացի, էլի ես  :Jpit:

----------


## Micke

Մարի ջան որպես կարկաս շատ հետաքրքիր է։ Ընդհանրապես թեման է շատ հետաքրքիր՝ եթե իմանաս մի քանի օր ունես ապրելու, ի՞նչ կանես։ Հանսը կապրի թե կմեռնի, արդեն էական էլ չի լինի, այլ նրա այդ տաս օրը կորոշի սիրե՞լ Հանսին, թե մնալ նրա հանդեպ անտարբեր։ Բայց կրկնվեմ. թեման կարելի է զարգացնել։ 
Իսկ այն ֆիլմը շատ ցնցող է, նայիր անպայման երբ ժամանակ գտնես։

----------

Sambitbaba (05.06.2016), Վոլտերա (04.06.2016)

----------


## boooooooom

Սա ինձ ստիպեց վերընթերցել Օ․Հենրիի "Վերջին տերևը", որի կրճատված տարբերակը կար անգլերենի դպրոցական ծրագրում։ Նմանություն էի հիշում, բայց չէ․ էնտեղ այլ է։

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Սա ինձ ստիպեց վերընթերցել Օ․Հենրիի "Վերջին տերևը", որի կրճատված տարբերակը կար անգլերենի դպրոցական ծրագրում։ Նմանություն էի հիշում, բայց չէ․ էնտեղ այլ է։


Չէ սա իրոք չեփած գործ ա, ուղղակի չգիտեմ, թե ինչ երկարության կարելի ա հասցնել, որ ավարտուն լինի, որովհետև ոնց հասկացա կարճի մեջ լավ չի նայվում, որովհետև էդ օրերի ու իր վարքի հետ կապված բացատրություններ են պետք, մի նախադասությամբ հերիք չի:

----------

boooooooom (05.06.2016)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Տասերորդ օրը նկարագրելը ամենալավը Գերմանացիքի մոտ ա ստացվում  :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մարի, մի հարց ունեմ. դու գրելիս մտածե՞լ ես՝ Հանսը պիտի ընթերցողի մեջ համակրանք առաջացնի, թե չէ, կամ գուցե ավելի հավանական կամ նախընտրելի ես համարել, որ ընթերցողն անտարբեր մնա հերոսի նկատմամբ։ Թե՞ նույնիսկ հակակրանք պիտի առաջացներ։ Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, թե դու ինքդ ոնց ես պատկերացրել էդ պահը։

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մարի, մի հարց ունեմ. դու գրելիս մտածե՞լ ես՝ Հանսը պիտի ընթերցողի մեջ համակրանք առաջացնի, թե չէ, կամ գուցե ավելի հավանական կամ նախընտրելի ես համարել, որ ընթերցողն անտարբեր մնա հերոսի նկատմամբ։ Թե՞ նույնիսկ հակակրանք պիտի առաջացներ։ Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, թե դու ինքդ ոնց ես պատկերացրել էդ պահը։


Ես մտածել եմ, որ Հանսին պետք ա սիրեն, բայց ոչ էնքան, որ իր վերջին քայլից նեղվեն կամ ասեն` ինչի: Այսինքն ընթերցողը պետք ա Հանսի հետ միասին հասներ էդ վերջին` ցատկելու կետին ու դա չպետք ա անկանխատեսելի լիներ: Բայց ոնց հասկացա ամողջը ֆեյլել եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Ուլուանա (06.06.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես մտածել եմ, որ Հանսին պետք ա սիրեն, բայց ոչ էնքան, որ իր վերջին քայլից նեղվեն կամ ասեն` ինչի: Այսինքն ընթերցողը պետք ա Հանսի հետ միասին հասներ էդ վերջին` ցատկելու կետին ու դա չպետք ա անկանխատեսելի լիներ: Բայց ոնց հասկացա ամողջը ֆեյլել եմ


Հա, իրականում առնվազն իմ մեջ համակրանք չառաջացրեց ինքը։ Երևի ավելի շատ անտարբերություն՝ հակակրանքի երանգներով  :Jpit: , դե, մեկ էլ խղճահարություն, որ կառաջանար ցանկացած մարդու նկատմամբ, որը շուտով մեռնելու ա։ Ես, օրինակ, չտեսա իրա պահվածքի մեջ որևէ նենց բան, որը կարող էր համակրանք առաջացնել։ Նույնիսկ եթե համարենք, որ Հանսը տենց եսիմինչ լավ մարդ չէր, այլ, ասենք, միջին վիճակագրական մարդ՝ ոչ լավ, ոչ վատ, ստանդարտ, չեզոք մեկը, բայց նույնիսկ էդ դեպքում նման ախոտորոշումից հետո, ինձ թվում ա՝ էդ տասն օրվա մեջ գոնե ինչ–որ պահի մի բարի, դրական բան անելու ցանկություն էլ կունենար, թեկուզ չնչին, անէական մի բան։ Բայց ինքը փաստորեն, մենակ կամ չեզոք բաներ էր անում, կամ բացասական։ Օրինակ, կարող էիր ինչ–որ շատ նուրբ, ոչ ակնհայտ մի դրական բան, դրական միտք, զգացում վերագրել իրեն, որից թեկուզ ենթագիտակցաբար ընթերցողը համակրանքով կլցվեր Հանսի նկատմամբ։ Այսինքն՝ համակրանք առաջացնելու համար գոնե ինչ–որ հիմք, թեկուզ ոչ բացահայտ ու ոչ ուղղակի, պիտի լինի, էլի։

----------

John (06.06.2016), Micke (06.06.2016), Նիկեա (07.06.2016), Վոլտերա (07.06.2016)

----------


## erexa

Իմ դուրն էլ չեկավ էս ստեղծագործությունը սկզբից մինչև վերջ: Տպավորություն ա, որ ստեղծագործողը արագի մեջ էնքան որ գրել ա, շփ, թփ, ու արհեստական ինչ-որ բան ա ստացվել: Հանսին էլ չսիրեցինք:  :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Շնորհակալություն բոլոր կարծիքների համար  :Smile:  էլ քննարկելու բան չկա: Մնաց մենակ իմ գործը` Հանսին մշակելու ու ամբողջական պատմվածք ստանալու:

----------

boooooooom (07.06.2016), John (07.06.2016), Sambitbaba (07.06.2016)

----------


## Smokie

> Հա, իրականում առնվազն իմ մեջ համակրանք չառաջացրեց ինքը։ Երևի ավելի շատ անտարբերություն՝ հակակրանքի երանգներով , դե, մեկ էլ խղճահարություն, որ կառաջանար ցանկացած մարդու նկատմամբ, որը շուտով մեռնելու ա։ Ես, օրինակ, չտեսա իրա պահվածքի մեջ որևէ նենց բան, որը կարող էր համակրանք առաջացնել։ Նույնիսկ եթե համարենք, որ Հանսը տենց եսիմինչ լավ մարդ չէր, այլ, ասենք, միջին վիճակագրական մարդ՝ ոչ լավ, ոչ վատ, ստանդարտ, չեզոք մեկը, բայց նույնիսկ էդ դեպքում նման ախոտորոշումից հետո, ինձ թվում ա՝ էդ տասն օրվա մեջ գոնե ինչ–որ պահի մի բարի, դրական բան անելու ցանկություն էլ կունենար, թեկուզ չնչին, անէական մի բան։ Բայց ինքը փաստորեն, մենակ կամ չեզոք բաներ էր անում, կամ բացասական։ Օրինակ, կարող էիր ինչ–որ շատ նուրբ, ոչ ակնհայտ մի դրական բան, դրական միտք, զգացում վերագրել իրեն, որից թեկուզ ենթագիտակցաբար ընթերցողը համակրանքով կլցվեր Հանսի նկատմամբ։ Այսինքն՝ համակրանք առաջացնելու համար գոնե ինչ–որ հիմք, թեկուզ ոչ բացահայտ ու ոչ ուղղակի, պիտի լինի, էլի։


Գուցե ամբողջ կյանքում միայն լավ բաներ էր արել` վերջին օրերին որոշեց անցնել վատին... Համ էլ ոնց էլ չլինի վերջում ձեռքով ա անում անցորդներին :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (21.06.2016)

----------


## Smokie

Մարի դու ինձ օգնեցիր :Jpit:  Ես էլ թեման կարդում եմ ու մտածում, "Լավ, բա որ ես կարծիք հայտնեմ` ի՞նչ եմ ասելու," սկզբից չէի ուզում գրել: :Blush:  Մի խոսքով` դու ինձ օգնեցիր հասկանալ թե ինչն էր դրա պատճառը` գործի կմախք լինելը: Հղկված չէր, որոշ բաներ պարզ չէին` անհասկանալի ու կիսատ էր կարծես: Գիտեմ` շատերը այդ ամենի վրա ուշադրություն չդարձրեցին ու գրեցին, բայց իմ համար էս ստեղծագործությունը մեկնաբանելը բարդ էր, գուցե նաև հասկանալը: :Blush:

----------

